# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  bạn nào có thể giải thích kiểu cắt lạ này ko

## Thanginox Le



----------

culitruong, hoang.nvn, nhatson

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em nghỉ do lưỡi dao siêu bén đấy ah

----------


## Thanginox Le

> Em nghỉ do lưỡi dao siêu bén đấy ah


mình lấy dao sắc chặt thử bẹt hộp luôn

----------


## Nam CNC

chú ý lưỡi dao có điểm nhọn nhô cao , khi dao sấn vào ống nhôm điểm nhọn đó sấn vào điểm eke của ống nhôm , em nghĩ lưỡi dao này cũng siêu bén đó

----------


## culitruong

Ngoài siêu bén, nó còn phải siêu mỏng, siêu cứng. Bình thường thì nó sẽ siêu gãy. Bí mật là ở con dao, thú thật là hơi bị thích cái máy này.

----------


## Tuanlm

Cơ khí Nhựt bổn mà kinh vậy ta.

----------


## nhatson



----------


## vietnamcnc

Oạch!

Có quái gì lạ đâu!

Cái này nó ca81t theo nguyên lý cái khui đồ hộp.

Lữơi dao có biên dạng nhọn tập trung lực để mở 1 điểm, sau đó đi xuống cùng với biên dạng nghiêng của dao và ống tạo ra sự cắt tấm theo bề dày giống như dùng dao cứa vào cạnh tờ giấy.

----------


## hoang.nvn

> Oạch!
> 
> Có quái gì lạ đâu!
> 
> Cái này nó ca81t theo nguyên lý cái khui đồ hộp.
> 
> Lữơi dao có biên dạng nhọn tập trung lực để mở 1 điểm, sau đó đi xuống cùng với biên dạng nghiêng của dao và ống tạo ra sự cắt tấm theo bề dày giống như dùng dao cứa vào cạnh tờ giấy.


hơ bác nói nhẹ nhàng thế, quan trọng là liệu có thông số cụ thể không, hay tên loại hình gia công bằng tiếng anh, cách tính toán, để ae có thể tìm tài liệu hihi, em nghĩ là khó khăn ở khúc từ đỉnh tới 1/2, không có thớt, chỉ nhờ vào lực dọc tấm 2 mặt, dao sắc là sắc thế nào và dày bao nhiêu...

----------


## Tuấn

patent nó đây ạ:

----------


## vietnamcnc



----------


## culitruong

Các cao thủ đoán xem nó làm bằng thép gì nhỉ, chế 1 bộ chơi

----------


## Tuanlm

> Oạch!
> 
> Có quái gì lạ đâu!
> 
> Cái này nó ca81t theo nguyên lý cái khui đồ hộp.
> 
> Lữơi dao có biên dạng nhọn tập trung lực để mở 1 điểm, sau đó đi xuống cùng với biên dạng nghiêng của dao và ống tạo ra sự cắt tấm theo bề dày giống như dùng dao cứa vào cạnh tờ giấy.


Bác có thấy cái nắp hộp khi khui ra có bị biến dạng ko?

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Bác có thấy cái nắp hộp khi khui ra có bị biến dạng ko?



Cái nắp thì biến dạng nhưng chỗ tôn vùng miệng hộp biến dạng rất ít.

Lưởi dao nghiêng 45, miếng tôn nghiêng 45, 4 cạnh tôn liên kết hình hộp, thêm cái V đỡ ở dưới nữa

Khi dao tiến từ trên xuống thì nhó thành chuyển động "xeo" như trong mấy cái máy xeo ấy.
Biến dạng của ống là có nhưng nhỏ thôi

@Culi: mình nghĩ có thể làm bằng SKD11 độ cứng trên 60HRC, chịu va đập cao, chống mòn tốt... thường dùng làm các loại dao dập nguội.

----------


## culitruong

> @Culi: mình nghĩ có thể làm bằng SKD11 độ cứng trên 60HRC, chịu va đập cao, chống mòn tốt... thường dùng làm các loại dao dập nguội.


SKD thì dễ kiếm thôi nhưng với độ mỏng như con dao thái lan kia e rằng nó mẻ mất, nếu làm dày quá thì móp cái ống sắt.

Thôi kệ có dịp thí nghiệm thực tế thì ra thôi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhân tiện nhà đang có ít SKD11 để mai nghịch thử, được thì báo cáo mờ ko dc thì im hơi luôn.

----------

culitruong

----------


## cnclaivung

sao nó không thử cái ống xem nhỉ, khái niệm dao cắt theo lực dọc và xiên mơ hồ quá

----------


## Thanginox Le

> sao nó không thử cái ống xem nhỉ, khái niệm dao cắt theo lực dọc và xiên mơ hồ quá

----------


## CKD

Vậy chắc lưỡi cắt không được sắc lắm.

----------


## Tuấn

Trong patent bài trước em đưa có phần chi tiết lưỡi cắt thì phải ợ, cụ nào ngâm kíu phát xem nó dư lào  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Trong patent bài trước em đưa có phần chi tiết lưỡi cắt thì phải ợ, cụ nào ngâm kíu phát xem nó dư lào


Em có đọc qua rồi mà chẵng hiểu nó nói gì cụ à.
Cụ là chuyên gia trong ngành mà bó tay à. Cụ mà bó tay thì làm sao em xử nổi.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em có đọc qua rồi mà chẵng hiểu nó nói gì cụ à.
> Cụ là chuyên gia trong ngành mà bó tay à. Cụ mà bó tay thì làm sao em xử nổi.


Cụ này điêu vãi. Định trêu em hả ? Họ giải thích rất rõ rồi còn gì nữa ?

Mà nhá. Cụ cứ xấu tính dư lày là Min còn ghét cụ. Còn lâu cụ mới lên được thợ bậc 7 nhá. Xem cụ Gamo đấy, bậc 7 từ lâu roài, nhá cụ nhá 😁

Cái máy này hay phết. Nhà mình có cụ nào rảnh làm hàng loạt thương mại cũng hay đấy.

----------


## CKD

> Cụ này điêu vãi. Định trêu em hả ? Họ giải thích rất rõ rồi còn gì nữa ?
> 
> Mà nhá. Cụ cứ xấu tính dư lày là Min còn ghét cụ. Còn lâu cụ mới lên được thợ bậc 7 nhá. Xem cụ Gamo đấy, bậc 7 từ lâu roài, nhá cụ nhá 
> 
> Cái máy này hay phết. Nhà mình có cụ nào rảnh làm hàng loạt thương mại cũng hay đấy.


Điêu gì đâu cụ. Cái pa tèn gì đó nó viết cái chi ấy. Chắc nó biết em chứ em ứ biết nó. Cũng abc mà seo em đọc ứ hiểu cụ ạ. Cụ có thể giải thích giúp em với.
Còn thợ bật 6 hay 7 gì đó, em thi mà nó ứ cho em lên hạng. Cụ gà chém gió giỏi hơn em nên nên lên hạng là chuyện thường tình ấy mà. Có hơi ganh tị tý. Nhưng dù sao cũng chúc mừng cụ gà.

----------


## Tuấn

> Điêu gì đâu cụ. Cái pa tèn gì đó nó viết cái chi ấy. Chắc nó biết em chứ em ứ biết nó. Cũng abc mà seo em đọc ứ hiểu cụ ạ. Cụ có thể giải thích giúp em với.
> Còn thợ bật 6 hay 7 gì đó, em thi mà nó ứ cho em lên hạng. Cụ gà chém gió giỏi hơn em nên nên lên hạng là chuyện thường tình ấy mà. Có hơi ganh tị tý. Nhưng dù sao cũng chúc mừng cụ gà.


Cụ mắc chỗ nào ạ ?
Còn bậc 6 hay 7 là học tài thi phận cụ ạ. Ác nhân đại min cũng chả ưa cụ mấy nên mới như vậy. Thôi thì để em giúp cụ vậy, tết nhất đến nơi rồi. Cụ xem có bộ combo nào hay hay thì gửi ra cho em 2 bộ. Tết này em đi điếu đóm lão Ác min em biếu lão 1 bộ rồi nói giúp cho cụ. Biết đâu lão thương tình mà nới tay cho cụ cũng nên.

----------


## hoang.nvn

> 


thì bắc ấp cái con dao lên anh em góp ý chỉnh lại xem khá hơn không hihi

----------

